# What Pokemon would you be in real life?



## Eonrider (Jan 7, 2011)

I mean, if you woke up one morning and suddenly found out you were a Pokemon, which one would you want it to be?  I'd be a Blaziken, because it's still sorta humanoid (I know it's a chicken, but it stands upright and has opposable thumbs), plus I get taller, have awesome fire abilities, and fighting skills.  What about you guys?


----------



## Green (Jan 7, 2011)

an oobemu

hover hover hover


----------



## Superbird (Jan 7, 2011)

Freaking Ditto. Definitely. I could be ANY pokémon in existence at any time!


----------



## Zoltea (Jan 8, 2011)

This question is too hard. D:

I'd be a Jolteon like any other morning. :P


----------



## D I N O S A U R (Jan 8, 2011)

A Pikachu!
I like to randomly zap people! :3


----------



## Lili (Jan 8, 2011)

Probably something feline or owl-ish, like a Meowth or a Hoothoot.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 8, 2011)

If I got to choose, I suppose I'd have to go with Mew, for a) Transform, b) super-duper powerfulness, c) the flying and d) the innate cuteness. But that seems a bit Mary-Sue-ish, so I'll say Ursaring because then I'd get to hibernate.


----------



## Spoon (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm guessing this is more of a "What Pokémon would you like to be?" rather than a "If you were a Pokémon which one would you be?" 

 I'd probably go with a Breloom, since there's kangaroo-jumping-powers, mushrooms are super-duper cool, and Breloom have one of my favorite designs. I might go with a Chingling, instead, because they're one of the most adorable things ever, and being able to move things with my mind sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## hyphen (Jan 9, 2011)

Jirachi.

"I wish I had Ditto's power to transform"


----------



## Nova Prime (Jan 9, 2011)

Ninetales; living for a thousand years, awesome fire powers, the ability to curse people who tick you off, sounds like a sweet deal.


----------



## .... (Jan 9, 2011)

A Riolu.


----------



## Alxprit (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd personally love to be a Ledian. I get extra hands, flying, and am only around a foot shorter. Not too shabby, eh?


----------



## Professor Wesker (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd be a Hypno. Just traveling the world snacking on dreams all day. Not the most exciting thing, but I'd enjoy it.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 10, 2011)

A Shinx~


----------



## Aenrhien (Jan 10, 2011)

Probably Meowth or Persian, depending on whether or not you can evolve or if evolved forms are considered separate for the purpose of the question.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd want to be a Growlithe or a Vulpix, because I rather have a thing for fiery canines. They're awesome and cute and I wouldn't mind the ability to burn things. Although I think I'd be a Flaaffy if I was a Pokemon.


----------



## ole_schooler (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd pick Charizard, because: a) I'd be a freakin' dragon, b) I could burninate the countryside, c) they can fly, and d) I really don't want to give up having hands, and they have sort-of hands.  Plus a tail that is ON FIRE. :D


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 10, 2011)

Wartortle.

Feathery ears, a _motherfeathering shell_, and water powers. Plus the (probably nonexistent) million-billion year lifespan. And also feathery ears.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 11, 2011)

SneaselLover said:


> I'd be a Hypno. Just traveling the world snacking on dreams all day. Not the most exciting thing, but I'd enjoy it.


yeah but youd rape kids too!

Me an Arceus.

I AM YOUR GOD.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Jan 11, 2011)

^post above me^ D:
I'm no pedophile...


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 11, 2011)

Ditto!

Or, failing that, maybe something cute like clefairy or kokoromori!


----------



## Ratty (Jan 11, 2011)

Is this about what you want to be or would realistically be?
Because if I got to pick... uh.. no clue. Anything as long as it had hands. Or anything so I could actually pick up stuff. Lickitung would be interesting. Bibarel? Oooh! Wait. Nidorina!

Realistically though? Slowpoke. Or Slakoth.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 12, 2011)

Realistically, I would be a Mightyena, because I'm short-tempered and haughty, but loyal and calm toward those above me... most of the time, if I think they're worthy. I also seem canine in some ways... loyalty, and how I insist being the bodyguard?

If I could choose, though, I would want to be a Swellow. I've dreamed of being half-Swellow before, and it was _awesome._ Other times I dreamed I was some other kind of bird -- most fun, a barn owl -- and generally know how to fly already xD


----------



## Autumn (Jan 12, 2011)

oh god there are so many to choose frommmm D:

if I had to pick one... probably a Zigzagoon. I'd be the most adorabibble thing ever then :3


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 12, 2011)

Realistically I would probabally be a Ralts.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 13, 2011)

Kadabra or Kirlia. Psychic powers ftw. Kadabra's cooler, but I'd rather not have a moustache D: Or I'd be a ghost type like Gengar or Froslass. I could float through walls and stuff~

Realistically, I'd be an Abra. They're kinda smart and they sleep a lot, just like me :)


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 14, 2011)

As for what Pokémon would be the closest match for me... um, I don't  have much idea. The closest guess I have is Absol, and even then it  doesn't match up very well and I don't even like Absol that much. D:

As for what Pokémon I would like to be... *points at avatar* Morobareru, and if the leaks of English names are correct, Amoonguss. XD  Being two feet tall and having no hands or legs would kind of suck, but  on the plus side I get to put various passerbys to sleep with spores  and regenerate lost body parts by synthesizing!


----------



## Ledabot (Jan 20, 2011)

Alxprit said:


> I'd personally love to be a Ledian. I get extra hands, flying, and am only around a foot shorter. Not too shabby, eh?


I would be as well. partly because its my favorite pokemon (that I dident make up) and because I can smack you and you wouldent see it coming. yea!


----------



## dolphinfish (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe Bagon, because not only am I cute and fluffy epic, I get to have becoming a gigantic dragon in the far-off future.  

Or maybe vulpix, because breathing fire and being fluffy... it doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jan 30, 2011)

Heracross all the way


----------



## Melanie (Feb 18, 2011)

I would want to be something cute, like Pichu. XD Or Ditto so I could Transform.


----------



## Lili (Feb 18, 2011)

I take it back, I'd _love_ to be a Ponyta.  I blame MLP.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 19, 2011)

Ahh, simple :D, I would be Pikachu, my favorite pokemon and I love Electricity. :P


----------



## Spatz (Feb 19, 2011)

Smeargle, cute (ish), capable of essentially learning anything, and just awesome.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 19, 2011)

ole_schooler said:


> b) I could burninate the countryside


Ole_Schooler was a man!
Or... Maybe he was a... Dragon-man!
Or... Maybe he was just a dragon!
BUT HE WAS STILL OLE_SHOOLER!


Yeah I got it.

Anyway, right now, I would _probably_ be a Muk, because I love it. *glances at avatar* Look at its glory! Oh, and competitively I'd be pretty 1337 as well. Other than that, Hypno, or Drifblim. That would make me happy.


----------



## Spatz (Feb 19, 2011)

Muk says sup!


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't know... I think I'd like to be a Grass-type that knows Absorb and isn't too slow or too creepy... That is most likely Roselia. Next up is Vaporeon because it can make itself invisible and has an absorption ability. Or someone with Flash Fire. Or Magcargo.


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 26, 2011)

I'd like to be an Oddish. Just, y'know, hanging around in the soil, or prancing about, being odd.


----------



## HeartHoppip (Feb 26, 2011)

Well Hoppip, duh.

Or maybe Bellossom, I like that one too, I like grass types. Or maybe Oddish... I'm not sure.


----------



## EspiaEspeon (Feb 27, 2011)

I would love to be an Espeon and predict things. Or maybe a Clefairy, because I like the moon and Metronome.


----------



## Automata heart (Mar 9, 2011)

eevee. its kawaii, and its LITTLE!!! (i hate being tall. T__T) its  also cuddly.


----------



## ... (Mar 13, 2011)

Realistically, probably Absol or Mightyena. Quick-tempered and protective, a little shy and moody, but loyal. And Absol has THOSE EYES O.O

If I could choose, I'd like to be Gallade. Small, quick, badass, psychic, a little feminine, and cute. :3


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd realistically be a Slaking. I am a lazy person.

I'd like to be an Absol though.  It's my favorite non-legendary, badass, strong, and it has a nice fluffy collar!


----------



## Professor Wesker (Mar 15, 2011)

Out of all the new Pokemon: Scrafty. I want that mohawk.


----------



## Tomatochu (Mar 16, 2011)

Snorlax. Because I'm fat and lazy.


----------



## Glace (Mar 16, 2011)

Realistically, I'd have to say cubone, as i am shy but sociable toward my friends.
But, i would love to be a... Growlithe! They're just... cool like that ;)


----------



## Pokephile Girl (Mar 18, 2011)

If I could choose... then I'd be a Snivy!! : D

She is not the cutest pokémon in the world, but I think she really has personality! I like her arrogance look, and well... she's an awesome snake with hands and feet!


----------



## NightGhost (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah I'd be houndoom, they are the best. Fast, fierce, can use fire and dark type moves, have horns, and are extremely loyal though are misunderstood because of their appearance.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 28, 2011)

Maybe a Hoppip? Otherwise, a Slowpoke or Slakoth, because I'm a lazy fuck. xD


----------



## Cockatoo777 (Apr 2, 2011)

Either lugia, as it can both dive deep as well as soar above the clouds or rayquaza as it does not need to hunt for food (it feeds on air). By personality, I'm most likely to be a shelder :P


----------



## Lili (Apr 2, 2011)

Instead of Ponyta, I'd absolutely _love_ to be a Rapidash.  They look so frickin' awesome, and unicorns are my favorite animal already.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Apr 2, 2011)

I think this is pretty obvious... Flygon is awesome :3

Not only could I still do most things that a human could, I'd be capable of so many other cool things... like flying...


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 2, 2011)

Based on real life... Maybe Sneasel.


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Apr 6, 2011)

A Magikarp. Stagnating at the bottom of ponds and being absolutely useless may be considered my general day-to-day activity, I would say.


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 10, 2011)

oh man I have to choose

Well I wanna be humanlike and I want my pants on the ground so Scrafty. otherwise Arcanine, Gallade, or Absol


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd be an Abra. 18 hours of sleep a day and I'm still more awesome than most first form pokemon.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 11, 2011)

Lucario or Gallade. Psychic abilities and swords for elbows? Awesome. Semi-psychic abilities and spikes coming out of your hands? Awesome and possibly somewhat painful, now that I think about it.
And it wouldn't be that hard to get used to, I mean. The both have feet. And arms. I would have to stop bracing my chin on my hands when I sit down, if I was Lucario, I guess. And I imagine that those blades can really get in the way when your doing stuff. Could be useful for chopping onions, though.


----------



## War & Thunder (Apr 12, 2011)

Metagross, what's better than being a giant supercomputer/tank?


----------



## Green (Apr 12, 2011)

Tyranitar, what's better than being a giant dinosaur? Nothing. Not even being a giant supercomputer/tank.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 12, 2011)

What would be better than a giant dinosaur with 4x weakness to Fighting or a supercomputer?
A cat/lion~
Which is why I choose Shinx~


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 15, 2011)

Hmm I might also want to be darumaka cuz they are cool, and darmanitan is pretty sweet also, oh and darumaka cannot be pushed over when they close themselves in that egg shape


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 16, 2011)

There is one Pokémon that might represent an aspect of me: Octillery (including the "used to be a Remoraid" part. I even know who is the Mantine).


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 17, 2011)

Squirtle. Duh.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh or joltik, I'm bug and electric, in real life I'm annoying(I BUG people) and at school when ever I touch the faucet I get shocked by static ELECTRICITY.


----------



## Rainbowtail (Apr 18, 2011)

Ho-oh because I would like to fly, I love birds and the Fire type.


----------

